# Top Medical College in India



## nasc

Study MBBS/MD in top medical Colleges in china, Ukraine, India, USA, UK, Australia, New Zealand , London, Malaysia, Singapore, Romania, Bulgaria, Philippines, Russia, from all over the world. MCI & DCI Approved. Get more information on Admission, Fees, Visa.


----------



## amydecia

The name of top Medical Colleges are:

1. Gandhi Medical College
2. L.T.M. Medical College 
3. CMC - Christian Medical College


----------



## maculahealthcare

Top Medical Colleges in India - 2013


Top 3 Medical Colleges in India 

1. All India Institute of Medical Sciences - New Delhi

2. Christian Medical College - Vellore

3. Armed Forces Medical College - Pune


----------



## maculahealthcare

All India Institute of Medical Sciences - New Delhi
Christian Medical College - Vellore
Armed Forces Medical College - Pune
JIPMER - Puducherry
Bengaluru Medical College
Grant Medical College - Mumbai


----------



## asifron

*Top Medical Colleges*

Hello friends check the attachment to know the best medical colleges given by outlook.Hope it help you in choosing the right college.
all the best.


----------



## Rajesh Saagar

The following are the top medical colleges in India




All India Institute of Medical Sciences (AIIMS) in New Delhi
JIPMER in Pondicherry
CMC in Vellore
Kasturba medical college in Manipal
AFMC in Pune
Maulana Azad Medical College in New Delhi
Banaras Hindu University in Varanasi


----------



## tauedu

All India Institute of Medical Sciences
Christian Medical College, Vellore 
Armed Forces Medical College
Maulana Azad Medical College
Lady Hardinge Medical College
Madras Medical College
Kasturba Medical College


----------

